# Thinking of getting one of these campers.



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 29, 2017)

My neighbor wants us to follow them around the country while they pull their trailer. Anyway I have been looking at these for a long time and maybe I should bite the bullet and get one. Anyone have any experience with an A- Frame and what do you think?



gt40

PS: I could bring my ATV on it instead of in the back of my truck. Then I could store more stuff in the back of the truck.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks cool.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 29, 2017)

Lots of people really like those things. I see them in campgrounds all the time.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks like the perfect camper for hunters  , I also like the Airstream Basecamp model . If I was going to travel a lot thats all I need .


----------



## 660griz (Aug 7, 2017)

I thought about this too but, just too small for us. My SxS would not fit on the front. 
I wonder why they stopped making them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 7, 2017)

Where is the shower & the throne.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 7, 2017)

These have caught my attention, all aluminum frame, toy hauler, camper, lightweight:
http://www.intechrv.com/adventure.php


----------



## 660griz (Aug 8, 2017)

normaldave said:


> These have caught my attention, all aluminum frame, toy hauler, camper, lightweight:
> http://www.intechrv.com/adventure.php



Nice. My wife won't let me bring the toys into the living room.  I had to get a separate garage.
If I were to get something like that, I would probably just get an enclosed trailer and add what I need.


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 8, 2017)

I have one of the Flagstaff A-frames...17ft. DD.  It fits great in the garage and tows very easily.  I carry a 4-wheeler in the bed of the truck.  It's a nice little all-in-one hunting package that is primarily for cool season boondocking where all I want is a little heat at night.  Oh, and I do my business outside of the camper.


----------



## 3ringer (Aug 8, 2017)

Unless you really need one to fit in your garage or ability to tow it , you will outgrow it really fast. If you camp often enough, you will want more space and amenities. They are kinda expensive for their size .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

After pricing the new popups and considering how cramped and inefficient they are with temps, maintaining canvas, security of items inside, etc etc etc we've opted for this route. Gonna wait a year for some to hit the market used, hopefully. 

There was a thread on here a year or so ago about the A-frame popups and it seemed they were notorious for leaking around the skylights. At least that is what I remember. 

This unit is unique in it's layout of a rear living. And at 5000 + dry weight it is very towable. Only 17k to 19k depending on where you buy it.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After pricing the new popups and considering how cramped and inefficient they are with temps, maintaining canvas, security of items inside, etc etc etc we've opted for this route. Gonna wait a year for some to hit the market used, hopefully.
> 
> There was a thread on here a year or so ago about the A-frame popups and it seemed they were notorious for leaking around the skylights. At least that is what I remember.
> 
> This unit is unique in it's layout of a rear living. And at 5000 + dry weight it is very towable. Only 17k to 19k depending on where you buy it.


That floor plan is not unique 
And from what the guy I camped next to this fourth that had a grey wolf said, I'd shop around


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> That floor plan is not unique
> And from what the guy I camped next to this fourth that had a grey wolf said, I'd shop around



For the size camper it is, it is very unique. I haven't found another one like it out there. As to the brand, I too have heard mixed reviews on them, but not at that price point.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For the size camper it is, it is very unique. I haven't found another one like it out there. As to the brand, I too have heard mixed reviews on them, but not at that price point.



You are talking about a camper that is 4 ft shorter and maybe 1,000 lbs lighter than its similar counterparts.

Unless you are towing with a 6 banger, less than a half ton, or long distances, you are loosing a lot.  Just My Opinion.  But I have been through 3 campers is 5 years...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> You are talking about a camper that is 4 ft shorter and maybe 1,000 lbs lighter than its similar counterparts.
> 
> Unless you are towing with a 6 banger, less than a half ton, or long distances, you are loosing a lot.  Just My Opinion.  But I have been through 3 campers is 5 years...



I was speaking more of the floorplan the likes of which I have only seen on a 5th wheel thus far. Not doubting your experience, but if you can point me to a travel trailer with rear living, wrap around table seating, separate bathroom between the living space and bedroom, I'll gladly take a look at it and appreciate the direction.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 9, 2017)

The u shaped dinette I'm unsure of.
But I have a table and couch in my slide out like a 5er.
I had a U shape in my last one.  Not what I liked getting in and out if it


Jayco white hawk 27dsrl


----------



## normaldave (Aug 10, 2017)

Something familiar about that 23MK...

http://northwoodmfg.com/travel-trailers/nash/nash-26n/

Now it won't be at the price point of the Grey Wolf, but it is world's better construction, fit, and finish.  It is a cool layout for sure.  I like the Nash heavy duty frame design, custom made in house, (no Lippert). The equaflex suspension, arched walk on roof, superior insulation which we'll appreciate in Summer, everything basically more rugged than what the industry typically builds.  BTW, it's only 6" longer  bumper to hitch than the 23MK.

Nash 26N tour:
<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.21%"></div>

It's a road trip to get one, but it appears lots of folks do just that, including some from Georgia going all the way to Oregon, to get an Outdoors RV from Northwood's sister company.

Edit: similar Outdoors RV example with a different floorplan: heavy, but with good reason, this has 2" thick aluminum framed walls, with the 5" radius wood truss ceiling, better for insulation, vibration, and cold/hot weather reduced condensation.
http://outdoorsrvmfg.com/creek-side/creek-side-23RKS/


----------



## 660griz (Aug 10, 2017)

Check out some toy haulers too. Even if you don't have a toy, they usually have extra living area. Higher ground clearance, built in generator etc.
I like mine so far. Got to have an HD truck though for most.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2017)

normaldave said:


> Something familiar about that 23MK...
> 
> Now it won't be at the price point of the Grey Wolf, but it is world's better construction, fit, and finish.  It is a cool layout for sure.  I like the Nash heavy duty frame design, custom made in house, (no Lippert). The equaflex suspension, arched walk on roof, superior insulation which we'll appreciate in Summer, everything basically more rugged than what the industry typically builds.  BTW, it's only 6" longer  bumper to hitch than the 23MK.
> 
> ...


Nice looking rig, but geographically undesirable where dealers are concerned. The wife is really stuck on that wrap around seating on the dining table too. 

Wish they had a dealer in Ga.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 10, 2017)

Believe me, I've thought about dealer opportunities, with a strong economy, I think I could sell every one I could get my hands on.  Transportation cost is the big hurdle.   They are the better mousetrap, so people are beating a path to their door.

FWIW, ORV will cover warranty work through most any reputable local dealer.

The floorplan and dinette attraction are the reason we have an RV industry...


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 10, 2017)

normaldave said:


> Something familiar about that 23MK...
> 
> http://northwoodmfg.com/travel-trailers/nash/nash-26n/
> 
> ...



About the only real difference in that and a jayco is I don't have heated holding tanks. But I don't reckon I need em here.  
So, I like it.


----------

